# Anyone used Swell own brand terrariums?



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

Been looking at these for a little while since a brand new Swell terrarium is not far off what people are asking for second hand Exo Terra tanks that look near identical. Now they also have a 15% sale on so the price is even lower at the moment.

Just worried that they might be a bit cheaply made in terms of the locking mechanism and the plastic edges compared to the Exo Terras?

If anyone has bought one of these, do you have any feedback on them?


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

I have a 90x60x45 swell viv, I must say....it is very nice indeed! There are no quality issue from what I have seen, the only slight thing is that the substraight depth is shallower than other ones but that is not a reason not to use them, you just have to be create when making tunnels for burrowing species.

It also has a black mesh top which is better I found than the base metal which seems to rust so quickly

So yep, in use one and I would use more

You can see it set up live in our videos if you wish try this one, https://Vimeo.com/132936420

John


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

I have both exo and swell terarria. I am equally pleased with both


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

Arcadiajohn said:


> I have a 90x60x45 swell viv, I must say....it is very nice indeed! There are no quality issue from what I have seen, the only slight thing is that the substraight depth is shallower than other ones but that is not a reason not to use them, you just have to be create when making tunnels for burrowing species.
> 
> It also has a black mesh top which is better I found than the base metal which seems to rust so quickly
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the info, I have gone ahead and ordered one

It will be used for a GTP so the it doesnt matter too much about the shallow bottom. Although I will be putting some pothos in there but I think they will grow in pretty much anything:2thumb:


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

Sadly the terrarium showed up completely broken, the glass had shattered. Hoping Swell take it straight back for a replacement just have to wait til Monday:devil:


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Sure you won't have a problem, they seem a nice bunch

QUOTE=herper147;12232729]Sadly the terrarium showed up completely broken, the glass had shattered. Hoping Swell take it straight back for a replacement just have to wait til Monday:devil:[/QUOTE]


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

herper147 said:


> Sadly the terrarium showed up completely broken, the glass had shattered. Hoping Swell take it straight back for a replacement just have to wait til Monday:devil:


that sucks hope there get you one sent out fast i have a fish tank sent from them that was fine (was thinking it come broken as it the 1st time i get sum thing glass in the post)


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

bigd_1 said:


> that sucks hope there get you one sent out fast i have a fish tank sent from them that was fine (was thinking it come broken as it the 1st time i get sum thing glass in the post)


Yeah I had an exo Terra and several UV bulbs from them in the past with no issues

Does anyone know if you have to send back everything in the order or just the broken item?


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

herper147 said:


> Yeah I had an exo Terra and several UV bulbs from them in the past with no issues
> 
> Does anyone know if you have to send back everything in the order or just the broken item?


just the broken item the co2 kit i got whit the tank did not work and just sent that back : victory:


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

bigd_1 said:


> just the broken item the co2 kit i got whit the tank did not work and just sent that back : victory:


Ah good because I taped all the box up then realised I left all the small items out


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

I have a lot of them, all different sizes, and apart from some( about 20% all from the same delivery ) feeling a bit tight( when opening and closing the doors they can be pretty stiff, frame seems slightly too small ) they are perfectly fine. Price for some compared to Exo Terras, even some secondhand, is incredible.



herper147 said:


> Does anyone know if you have to send back everything in the order or just the broken item?


That is pretty unfortunate but don't lose faith they are faultless, in my experience, with their customer care. I didn't even need to send back the faunariums that I received broken. They asked for photos, I sent them and a few days later the new faunariums turned up. The broken ones are now used as storage boxes as they are useless for anything else. 



Gavin.


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

gavgav04 said:


> I have a lot of them, all different sizes, and apart from some( about 20% all from the same delivery ) feeling a bit tight( when opening and closing the doors they can be pretty stiff, frame seems slightly too small ) they are perfectly fine. Price for some compared to Exo Terras, even some secondhand, is incredible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't fault Swells service at all, they were extremely helpful and had the second tank to me the following day. I have it all setup now and it looks good but honestly I wouldn't buy another one, think I will stick to Exo Terra in the future as the Swell tanks do feel cheaply made in terms of how everything is finished and the parts used but I guess for the price its not unexpected (and they are a very good price).

They are nice looking and I think for most species would be perfect, but for the GTPs I will be sticking with Exo Terra, just a shame they are so damn expensive:lol2:


----------

